# For thy church shall provide a ground fault path



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yea so it be, the wire may be short, thy rod not quite deep enough, another rod shall be missing (Spare the Rod?) and the planter a convenient place.  But alas, thy church ground fault path shall worketh anyway.  Thou shall not allow bugs or vermin to enter thy hole in the brick either btw.

View attachment 2091


View attachment 2091


/monthly_2014_07/IMAG0183.jpg.e888b303bb1048690be4564c69eeaca7.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Holier than thou, eh?

At least they didn't cut the rod off, I walked up on one that they had cut off 6" or so, I knew it because it was laying right where it fell, after the cut.

Sheesh.......


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2014)

Sir, my concern is not whether God is on our side; my greatest concern is to be on God's side, for God is always right. ~ Abraham Lincoln ~


----------



## steveray (Jul 28, 2014)

Let's see......

We don't need sprinklers, God will save us!

We don't need permits, separation of church and state!

We don't have to pay, we are a nonprofit!

If I had a dollar for every church story.....I'd have a Bentley like the one deacon in town.....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 28, 2014)

> If I had a dollar for every church story.


It might be a "church" project but that does not make it a "church story, it is a people story. Every organization has people that run or oversee it and they are the ones who will determine how it operates.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2014)

In this case, it is a contractor story.  I just thought the wording would make it entertaining and funny.  I was right.


----------



## steveray (Jul 28, 2014)

ALOT of bad apples in our barrel here MT.....And they try to work it any way they can....we have at least one with a celltower in the cross with a usage meter so that they can charge the carrier accordingly for the electricity but not a separate utility meter so they can write the bill off to the church...


----------



## e hilton (Jul 29, 2014)

Some of the members or parishoners or congregation are a little creative too.  Like the guy that helps count money every sunday, and to make things easier for the bookkeeper and safer, he takes all the loose cash from the collection plate and writes a check for that amount.  Or rounds it up a couple of dollars, it's for a good cause after all.  Then at the end of the year the church sends him a giving statement for all of his checks he has written every week, and he uses that on his taxes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 29, 2014)

Every church is 100% full of sinners


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 29, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Every church is 100% full of sinners


Why else would you go there? Just to pass out your hard earned cash???


----------



## ICE (Jul 29, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I just thought the wording would make it entertaining and funny.


This would have been a good one for Brudgers...like he said, he wears the collar.

Speaking of round things, it was 94 today and that thing is made of 1/2" thick steel....in the second lane of the 91 freeway.


----------



## MtnArch (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll see your 94 and raise it by 10 degress (in Fresno).


----------



## north star (Jul 29, 2014)

*& = &*





> "Why else would you go there? Just to pass out your hard earned cash??"


A legitimate church is supposed to be a hospital for sinners, ...not a country club for[ perceived ] saints.........As a point to ponder, Who owns all of the cash anyway ?

IMO, we are supposed to be good stewards of what is temporarily provided to

us.



*& = &*


----------

